# Starlogic M17ANA display problem



## Annemarie Jolie (Jun 12, 2007)

I have had this LCD monitor for about a year- plugged it in and was fine. I re-installed XP and it no longer displays properly and the control panel properties say Default monitor so I can't adjust anything. It is displaying 640x480. I loaded all the CD's that came with my computer- XP installation disk, system tools and resource cd.
Any ideas where I can start?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

This is not a problem with the monitor, you don't need to install any software/drivers for it to work.

Go to Control Panel > Display > Settings tab. If 640x480 is the highest setting for the screen resolution and you can't see 'Highest (32bit)' listed in the Color Quality dropdown menu, then you need to install the correct driver for your graphics card.

To find out the make/model of your card, go to Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager and look under 'Display adapters'. Post back with this info and we'll find the correct driver for you.


----------



## Annemarie Jolie (Jun 12, 2007)

In Device Manager there is not a sub called Display. I found Video Controller (VGA Compatible) under Other devices with a big yellow ?!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
It looks like you need drivers for your display adapter (video card).
So we need to know as much about your pc as you can tell us.
If you already know what kind of video card you have, then that's all we need.


----------

